
Tables: The Next Evolution in CSS Layout - qhoxie
http://www.thinkvitamin.com/features/css/tables-the-next-evolution-in-css-layout
======
thomasmallen
This is so off base it's funny. The whole point of leaving tables has very
little to do with semantic markup. We front-end developers _hate_ having to
adjust the rowspans, column spans, etc. because one small bit of content needs
to be shifted or added. By freeing yourself from the grid (in terms of markup
not design), you can nimbly alter a site's layout.

~~~
sjs382
I'm glad someone beat me to this post. :) This concept comes up pretty often
and smacking it down usually turns into an annoying argument.

------
josefresco
Great, so in 6-8 years I will be able to drop my support for HTML tables for
CSS tables. In the meantime, I gotta get back to work.

------
geuis
Unfortunately the company I work at is based on a java backend, and they've
taken to using JSF components for form elements. The problem with JSF is that
almost all of the components are rendered out in tables. For example,
h:selectManyCheckbox renders out x numbers of input/label combos but wraps
each one in a <td>. God forbid you want to set a width on this table and have
IE6 or 7 do anything other than screw up the layout.

